# Whiting?



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Been reading these posts in prep for FINALLY moving to the gulf! We will be moving in about a month to the Pensacola area and cannot wait!

We vacation a lot on Dauphin Island and do a lot of light tackle surf fishing there for whiting. Have not seen much about those on this board. Do you guys catch a lot of them or are you lucky enough to be able to get better species in the surf here?

Have never really caught anything else in the surf with light tackle but whiting. A few aquarium sized pompano and one small red, but lots and lots of whiting.

I do not know if it is just where I am fishing or how I am fishing but that is pretty much all we catch when surf fishing Dauphin Island.

Just curious what to expect when we hit the surf around Pensacola?

Thanks.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, there are whiting here, also sail cat, flounder, stingray, pompano during season, king & spanish mackeral, shark, reds, and ling and things,during their migration. Just depends on what type of bait and/or lures you are using and the season. I'd recommend the piers at P'cola Bch and Navarre bch., also the jetties at Ft. Pickens. Keep a good casting rod equipped with a red-headed (neon yellow/green too) "gotcha" lure handy. 
When the water starts busting, throw the gotcha in the midst and reel. You'll catch King/Spanish mackeral. Also, use either a wire or heavy mono leader about 3' long. Otherwise, you'll probably lose that gotcha lure. g/l


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks. Looking forward to it.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey osborne311 - where are you moving from?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Moving from the Memphis area but originally from Illinois.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Starting in late October/early November we had a run of huge whiting on the Navarre Pier. There were days were you could have caught a hundred, all good sized ones too!

I dont know about you, but other than pompano, there isnt a better fish than whiting in the surf IMO.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with that statement. Love Whiting, and tough little fighters on light tackle.


----------

